# Leaky portafilter or group head?



## russell16688 (Jul 23, 2017)

I recently got a used Gaggia Classic and it's working fine but I started to notice water leaking over the portafilter. I thought I'd replace the group head seal and the problem would go away - easy!

Alas here is my problem with the new seal in place when I use my bottomless portafilter water leaks over the top but when I use my spouted portafilter the flow is much much slower (it adds another 10-15 seconds to a shot for the same grind size) but there's no leakage.

I'm not sure where to start to trouble shoot this as I checked my seal seating and it seems fine although the portafilters are stiff going in - I'm assuming that's because it's new - but I don't wan to cause the machine excess stress that could damage it over time.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Did you put it the right way up?


----------



## russell16688 (Jul 23, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Did you put it the right way up?


I think so - I did it with the curved side facing down and the flat edge going in first - is that correct?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

No :-( the flat side needs to meet the PF. The side with a little bevel goes up, touching the group.


----------



## russell16688 (Jul 23, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> No :-( the flat side needs to meet the PF. The side with a little bevel goes up, touching the group.


...................bugger


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

russell16688 said:


> I think so - I did it with the curved side facing down and the flat edge going in first - is that correct?


No the curved inner edge should face upwards, this is for the slight flange on screens for E 61 heads.

Just check that you have cleaned any old bits of seal or coffee grounds out from where the seal fits, as this area is under brew pressure anything preventing the seal sitting flat can cause a leak.

Also check the edge of the basket (where it contacts the seal) for any dings or dents.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

russell16688 said:


> ...................bugger


I have an 8.5mm e61 Cafelat silicone gasket that I don't use. It's brand new. If you'd like it, ping me via PM your address and I can put in the post for you tomorrow FOC. My understanding is that they are compatible with the Classic.


----------



## russell16688 (Jul 23, 2017)

Thanks - I've flipped the seal over so I'll check how it goes within the next hour or so. Fortunately with it being a new seal it came out quite easy too.

Fingers crossed this does the trick!


----------



## russell16688 (Jul 23, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I have an 8.5mm e61 Cafelat silicone gasket that I don't use. It's brand new. If you'd like it, ping me via PM your address and I can put in the post for you tomorrow FOC. My understanding is that they are compatible with the Classic.


Thanks so much. Hopefully it will work now. I'll PM you if it's still leaking all over.


----------



## russell16688 (Jul 23, 2017)

Thanks so much everyone - that has solved the issue but unfortunately didn't solve my poor distribution technique.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

See WDT whisk mod


----------



## crmdgnly (Apr 12, 2017)

I would happily take it @MediumRoastSteam, if it is going spare.

Hope to get some pics of the bottomless filter posted tomorrow (rustic handle still in place ;-)



MediumRoastSteam said:


> I have an 8.5mm e61 Cafelat silicone gasket that I don't use. It's brand new. If you'd like it, ping me via PM your address and I can put in the post for you tomorrow FOC. My understanding is that they are compatible with the Classic.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

crmdgnly said:


> I would happily take it @MediumRoastSteam, if it is going spare.
> 
> Hope to get some pics of the bottomless filter posted tomorrow (rustic handle still in place ;-)


Sure! I've got your address already. Will post it soon.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

crmdgnly said:


> I would happily take it @MediumRoastSteam, if it is going spare.
> 
> Hope to get some pics of the bottomless filter posted tomorrow (rustic handle still in place ;-)


Posted first class. Should be with you Monday.


----------

